# Mercedes-Benz : 200-Series 1965 MercedesBenz 230 SL Electric Vehicle / LOOK !!!!!



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $11,611.00* (32 Bids)
End Date: Thursday Jul-05-2012 15:45:13 PDT
Bid now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

